# Homemade wheel weights



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

I decided to make some rear wheel weights. My neighbor is the parts desk guy at a large heavy equipment dealership and I asked him if he could get me some throw away drums from some equipment. They just did brakes on a Ford F750 and the diameter was perfect. My Kabota has the rims that are flipable, so I used the extra holes to pass bolts through from the back side and put nuts on them to leave in place as studs. Then made a simple X pattern bracket to bolt up to the studs and welded the drums to it. For a puny $5 of scrap yard metal, I got 110 lbs of weight on each side.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Back when I did one of my previous Kubota's I used Olympic Weight Plates which you can fine used on CL or FB marketplace cheap and they don't stick out past the tire either. Don't have that issue now, both mine have cast centers.


----------



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

Definitely see how that might be a concern for some, but I'm not working in tight narrow spots. Frankly my primary reason for the weights is preparing to be bush hogging on slopes. The wider weight would be a benefit if anything.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

NEVER, NEVER cut side hill on any slope, always perpendicular to the slope.

Where is the valve cap at? You get dirt in the valve seat from no cap, it will leak.


----------

